
How Windows tech support scammers walked right into a trap set by the feds - Garbage
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2012/12/how-windows-tech-support-scammers-walked-right-into-a-trap-set-by-the-feds/
======
ampersandy
As great as it is that a few of these people have been caught, the reality of
the situation is that not enough resources and person-hours are being
dedicated to cracking down on these scammers. The tl;dr of the article is that
14 corporations and 17 individuals have had injunctions filed and summonses
issued against/to them, but the scams aren't going to stop anytime soon.

I feel like retailers could make an easy profit by bundling a small book with
practical computer advice (e.g., avoiding scams, viruses, etc.) with purchases
for an extra $5-10, but they're too busy stuffing bloatware down the
consumer's throat to care.

